# Sonate No. 14 "Moonlight" First Movment Orchestral Arrangment



## Kazooie (Feb 4, 2013)

Right, another one of my projects was to arrange that song for a 4-part string orchestra, and after ~8 hours I am almost done! :blushing:
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/sonate-no-14-moonlight

All I need to do is add dynamics, bowings, and maybe add a small timpani part.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 13, 2013)

That is one beautiful piece


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

